# Canon and Stella McCartney Unveil Limited Edition Camera Bag Collaboration



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 28, 2014)

```
<p>Canon and Stella McCartney have announced an exclusive collaboration unveiling the limited edition Linda camera bag. Named after Stella’s mother and specially designed for the Canon EOS 100D White, the Linda camera bag combines fashion and technology with creativity and style.</p>
<p>Functional without compromising on style and true to Stella McCartney’s vegetarian philosophy, the Linda camera bag is completely cruelty free, crafted with an innovative Eco Alter Nappa leather alternative which uses natural vegetable oil coating that is less harmful to the environment. The stylish box shaped bag in a colour combination of matte neutral tones and metallic finish has been custom designed to house the Canon EOS 100D White, the world’s smallest DSLR camera. The chic EOS 100D is the perfect camera for those looking to explore the world of photography, whatever their skill level.</p>
<p>The camera bag also doubles as a sophisticated everyday handbag featuring an adjustable strap to be worn either over the shoulder or as a handheld tote.</p>
<p>A limited run of 1,000 bags will be produced and will only be available as a special package with the EOS 100D White. Within the UK, the package will be available from Harrods and Selfridges for £1,200.</p>
<div id="attachment_17493" style="width: 585px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/canonbag.jpeg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-17493" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/canonbag-575x575.jpeg" alt="The Canon & Stella McCartney collaboration." width="575" height="575" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">The Canon & Stella McCartney collaboration.</p></div>
<p>The special design collaboration between Canon and Stella McCartney was presented last night at the launch of the the 2014 London Stella McCartney Green Carpet Collection during London Fashion Week at a certified sustainable event co-hosted by Livia Firth, Natalie Massenet, Stella McCartney and Anna Wintour. The limited edition camera bag was presented alongside the designer’s exclusive sustainable evening capsule collection.</p>
<p>Stella McCartney is best known for her creativity, sense of style, innovation, and modern and ethical approach to fashion – making the brand a natural partner for Canon, which shares a mutual commitment to responsible and sustainable business.</p>
<p>Stella McCartney said, “Growing up with a mother and a sister who are photographers, I have fond memories of them pulling out cameras from their bags snapping and capturing moments. It was a no brainer to create a bag for this brilliant Canon camera, because it was really exciting to design something fashionable and stylish that encourages people to take photographs.”</p>
<p>Susie Donaldson, Marketing Director at Canon UK and Ireland said, “Photography and fashion have always gone hand-in-hand, with beautiful, evocative imagery at the heart of Fashion Week. For almost a decade, Canon has played an integral role in capturing the beauty, design, style and excitement of Fashion Weeks across Europe. We are thrilled to be collaborating with Stella McCartney, one of the most talent and admired designers, and extremely proud to be able to launch this striking piece at London Fashion Week.”</p>
<p><strong>Pricing and availability</strong></p>
<p>The Linda camera bag, complete with EOS 100D White will be available from Harrods and Selfridges on from early November 2014 for £1,200.</p>
<p>For more information please visit: <a href="http://www.canon.co.uk/stellamccartney">www.canon.co.uk/stellamccartney</a></p>
<p>Seen on [<a href="http://www.dpreview.com/articles/4473444242/canon-uk-introduces-limited-edition-stella-mccartney-bag-with-white-eos-100d" target="_blank">DPR</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Sep 28, 2014)

I am such a troll - why do you support "the look" of leather? if one were so green and cruelty free, one would not emulate the look of leather. Rather something clearly fabric in design eh?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow for that money at least they threw in the 18-55mm IS STM ???


----------



## JonAustin (Sep 28, 2014)

*Almost too precious for words*

Was Linda McCartney / is Stella McCartney a photographer, or is Stella just trading on her dead mother's name?


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: Almost too precious for words*



JonAustin said:


> Was Linda McCartney / is Stella McCartney a photographer, or is Stella just trading on her dead mother's name?



From the link to the UK Canon site page for this:

"Named after Stella’s mother, a photographer, the Linda..."


----------



## KT (Sep 28, 2014)

I'll admit I'm definitely not the target audience for that stuff, but that bag looks like something you would get from Walmart for $11.99 plus taxes, then the next day wonder what was I thinking when I paid for this.


----------



## rcarca (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: Almost too precious for words*



JonAustin said:


> Was Linda McCartney / is Stella McCartney a photographer, or is Stella just trading on her dead mother's name?



Linda was a famous photographer. Stella is a globally recognised designer... I have no trouble in her "honouring" her mother's name. That being said, I think someone in Canon's marketing department should get a grip. What a crass idea... The white SL1 was bad enough, but this is just too far from the knitting to be true.

Get back to things truly photographic Canon!


----------



## Vivid Color (Sep 28, 2014)

Stella McCartney is a fashion designer who is known for her excessive use of fringe in her designs. 

See http://tomandlorenzo.com/?s=in+Stella for examples and commentary on her work. 

Personally, I do not care for most of her designs. I guess we can be thankful she didn't add fringe to this bag. But I think we really should call it a camera case, because there seems to be very little room to put anything inside of it other than the camera and lens. Okay, there does seem to be a zippered pocket on the side in which you could place your iPhone. Assuming the bag is big enough that you could put the new iPhones in it. And the short handles on that thing are virtually nonfunctional. 

It will be very interesting to see who buys this. I wonder if the purpose of this is for Canon to gain some marketing information on a particular target demographic that the company is interested in pursuing. As I've said, the bag isn't that functional, but it does have on some level a high cuteness factor.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 28, 2014)

*lol*
and where can i put my little white ... say 400/2.8


----------



## canon1dxman (Sep 28, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> *lol*
> and where can i put my little white ... say 400/2.8



Patience, patience, it's coming! ;D


----------



## neogomo (Sep 28, 2014)

OMG.


----------



## Sella174 (Sep 28, 2014)

Geez, I didn't think things were so bad at Canon ... but this is clearly a desperate act.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 28, 2014)

I think it is safe to assume the VAST majority of us on a photo geek site like this are men and this product is obviously for women. As such, I don't think it's a bad idea. Of course it does not appeal to any of us, but I am not sure why people here would think it is so awful or somehow shows Canon is desperate. IMO they are reaching a new market which to me makes good business sense.

Plus I like white cameras. When the M went on sale for 299, I bought a white one for my point and shoot.


----------



## keithcooper (Sep 28, 2014)

Great product Canon - my wife has much smaller hands than I do, and loves using the 100D (well it's that or the 1Ds3)

I showed this and she almost spat on the floor at their name. I'll be sure to remind her next time we get a Canon rep around ;-) 

After Hassie-bling, we get a range of tawdry Cano-bling...


----------



## Berowne (Sep 28, 2014)

Canons Reputation is ok for all that People who do their Job in Sport-, Journalism- and Wildlife-Photography. That stuff smells like sweat and blood, Mosquitos and Cocaine, Gunpowder and elephant dung. 

Obviously the Canon-Guys are now working on their Image in the World of Chanel No 5. 

Greetings Andy


----------



## sanj (Sep 28, 2014)

Looked like a cake. Serious.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 28, 2014)

Berowne said:


> Canons Reputation is ok for all that People who do their Job in Sport-, Journalism- and Wildlife-Photography. That stuff smells like sweat and blood, Mosquitos and Cocaine, Gunpowder and elephant dung.
> 
> Obviously the Canon-Guys are now working on their Image in the World of Chanel No 5.
> 
> Greetings Andy



Gunpowder and elephant dung?

Talk about a job where you just stand around all day and "shoot the Sh*t"


----------



## chanceslost (Sep 28, 2014)

I just noticed something about the SL1. Notice the white body, contrasted with the black IR input. Also lots of silver and light gray accents, and the text appears to be dark gray.

The SL1 is Canon's high-DR body. And they even decided to go with monochrome.


----------



## Larry (Sep 28, 2014)

Another tacky-chic item for the "Hello Kitty" prepube crowd.

Canon grasps for a few more dollars rather than dignity.

Disappointed to even see this on this forum (but i guess it IS canon "news", if the bar is low enough.) :


----------



## wtlloyd (Sep 28, 2014)

They will sell a few.
People who buy them will take a few snaps, but the real purpose is to use it as a fashion accessory.
After a week or two, it will get tossed into the wardrobe and forgotten, the expense being irrelevant.


----------



## SoullessPolack (Sep 28, 2014)

Larry said:


> Another tacky-chic item for the "Hello Kitty" prepube crowd.
> 
> Canon grasps for a few more dollars rather than dignity.
> 
> Disappointed to even see this on this forum (but i guess it IS canon "news", if the bar is low enough.) :



Well you're certainly a beacon of intelligence there, aren't you? I guess because it doesn't suite your tastes, Canon has lost dignity. Is that how the world works? If Larry doesn't like something, but someone else does, they have no dignity?

It's funny reading through all these responses that say this shouldn't be on the site. Other camera bags have shown up on CR, with no outcry such as this. Is it because the bag is white? Are only black bags allowed? Is it because it's expensive? Doubtful, because there's been other bags and accessories on here which have been a bit ridiculous in price. 

Calm down y'all. It's a camera bag. If you don't like it, you have a very good option at your disposal. Don't read the post, or the comments, and you save yourself time! Wow, what a concept!


----------



## Maiaibing (Sep 28, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> available from Harrods and Selfridges on from early November 2014 for £1,200.



Clearly something unique when you fling it around. Probably mostly interesting for those who want their picture taken rather than those who want to take pictures.

However, as a luxury item I am surprised the bag looks cheap in the promotional picture.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
Wow,first thing that went through my mind was HOW MUCH? 
EOS 100D White £479 Park Cameras, £599 Canon recommended price. £601 to £721 for a bag???? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 28, 2014)

I am not too fond of Stella McCartney and I am not too fond of that camera. I think I´ll wait for the pink & diamonds Liberace purse for the 1DX ... :


----------



## Larry (Sep 28, 2014)

SoullessPolack said:


> Larry said:
> 
> 
> > Another tacky-chic item for the "Hello Kitty" prepube crowd.
> ...




Hello Soulless,

Please note that some posts on this forum are informative, ...some others are "opinion".

I have one of the latter and posted it.

Feel free to do the same.

Sorry about the sore toes.

Actually, I have thought some more about it, and I think the white camera and plastic looking purse/"camera bag" will go great with a pair of nurse's shoes. ;D

Whatcha think?


----------



## Austin (Sep 29, 2014)

It's called the "Linda", for goodness sake. I'd be so embarrassed to tell my father that I was "honoring" my mom by making a crappy bag and giving it her name. This is nothing but a cash grab. How could Stella think this is a good idea??



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Wow,first thing that went through my mind was HOW MUCH?
> EOS 100D White £479 Park Cameras, £599 Canon recommended price. £601 to £721 for a bag????



I figure stella will bank around 500 pounds per bag, so a quick - but very shamefully gotten - half-a million for her.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 29, 2014)

Larry said:


> Another tacky-chic item for the "Hello Kitty" prepube crowd.



Actually that makes this camera bag very Japanese! Go Canon!

Oh wait. Too late ;D


----------



## funkboy (Sep 29, 2014)

Like Apple, Canon has realized that some of their products are as much fashion accessories as they are electronic devices (or at least they want them to be , and is acting accordingly.

Personally I think that statement applies to a lot of their smaller cameras, but I'd be surprised if anyone gives a crap what you carry your DSLR around in (from a fashion perspective).


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 29, 2014)

Probably a low risk product for Canon. I can't imagine it costs that much and they will probably sell enough to cover the costs. 

Probably some foundation will buy a few hundred and use them for fund raising.


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 29, 2014)

If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all.

..............

....................

..........................


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 29, 2014)

transpo1 said:


> If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all.



That would mean shutting this forum down. ;D


----------



## Phil L (Sep 29, 2014)

transpo1 said:


> If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all.



Have you ever read a TV, book, restaurant, movie, fashion, automobile, theater or photography, review?


----------



## Hillsilly (Sep 30, 2014)

Am I alone in thinking it looks ok?


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi Hillsilly. 

Judging from the feelings expressed here, yes quite possibly!  

Cheers, Graham. 



Hillsilly said:


> Am I alone in thinking it looks ok?


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 30, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Hillsilly.
> 
> Judging from the feelings expressed here, yes quite possibly!
> 
> ...


Hi Hillsilly! 
Hi Graham! 

My impression of this thread is that the expressions (mine also) are not so much about the look.
I indeed think, that this bag looks not so bad at all. But of course it's all about taste when it comes to fashion. 

I think, that the posts are more in a way that they say:
"Okay, let's put this tiny £450 camera kit (in ugly white) into this bag and add up the £750 for the bag and - yeah - that's a really good deal. At least for Canon and Stella McC.!"
I think there are a lot here (focussed on tech, not fashion) that have different thoughts about spending some £/€/$ 1.200. And this is the reaction.
(Yes! I know, I don't take care of and exchange rate here. So what)


----------



## Sella174 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hillsilly said:


> Am I alone in thinking it looks ok?



It's not so much whether or not the bag looks OK. For me the main issue is that Canon is resorting to "fashion" so that they can sell a camera that is in itself "fashion". What I mean is, the regular 100D obviously did not sell very well - because the 700D outspec'ed it for not much more dinero and the small size of the camera was negated by the big'ish zoom and lack of EF-S prime. So, Canon made a white 100D - although I suspect a light pink one would have sold better - in order to catch the "dare to be different" crowd. Now that that has obviously failed, they're going for the whole hog and putting a "serious" name on an accessory.

What is very interesting - to me at least - is that Canon appears to be incapable of learning from its competitors. Olympus tried the same to boost sales of the (overpriced) E-P5 and it was a terrible flop ... yet here we have Canon doing the same thing. :


----------



## jrista (Oct 1, 2014)

I can see this being a good product for Canon. I don't think its crass, certainly not like a Hello Kitty item would have been. It's white. Well, white with a little offwhite. I can see a lot of women being interested in this, and even beyond that, I can see it being "stylish" (there are a couple places in Colorado packed with high-end restaurants and clubs, and it;s pretty common to see guys in all-white suits and things like that). In particular, though, women are becoming the dominant buyers of a lot of items like this, and it'll probably end up being a lucrative thing for Canon.

(Although, I think it could become even more lucrative if hey would offer more variety...a black case, maybe a couple other colors. I could easily see people matching their Rebels to their phones and tablets.)


----------



## Hillsilly (Oct 1, 2014)

Perhaps if Canon collaborated with more designers, we'd get more functional gear. And even this bag actually looks quite functional and a nice accessory for the very casual female photographer. There's not a lot out there for female photographers who want something nice.

FWIW, I've just checked out Stella McCartney's website and this bag looks like a bargain.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 1, 2014)

Hillsilly said:


> Perhaps if Canon collaborated with more designers, we'd get more functional gear.


Thinking back of the T90 when Luigi Colani was re-interpreting camera design and seeing that this is still the major design approach of todays EOS Cameras... I think you're right.


----------



## Sella174 (Oct 2, 2014)

jrista said:


> (Although, I think it could become even more lucrative if hey would offer more variety...a black case, maybe a couple other colors. I could easily see people matching their Rebels to their phones and tablets.)



Or a white 1DX to match the white 600mm *L* lens; or black *L* lenses to match the current black of cameras; or the 1DX & 7DII in "team colours" for sports photographers (official & supporters). ;D


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 4, 2014)

I am sure many of us are familiar with the joke camera news site New Camera News. You will love their take on this announcement.
http://newcameranews.com/2014/09/29/exclusive-canon-inks-unique-deal-with-ncn/


----------



## Tugela (Oct 6, 2014)

Austin said:


> It's called the "Linda", for goodness sake. I'd be so embarrassed to tell my father that I was "honoring" my mom by making a crappy bag and giving it her name. This is nothing but a cash grab. How could Stella think this is a good idea??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it was the "Ka-ching" sound that sealed the deal ;D


----------



## funkboy (Oct 6, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> Hillsilly said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps if Canon collaborated with more designers, we'd get more functional gear.
> ...



Ah, the father of modern SLR ergonomics 

some of his other stuff is pretty crazy though. Even some of the cameras were pretty bonkers looking, not to mention the Darth Vader trucks...

Still, '80s design at its finest <grin>


----------



## infared (Oct 6, 2014)

Hillsilly said:


> Am I alone in thinking it looks ok?


Off with his/her HEAD!


----------



## lintoni (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: Almost too precious for words*



JonAustin said:


> Was Linda McCartney / is Stella McCartney a photographer, or is Stella just trading on her dead mother's name?








Photo by Linda McCartney (Linda Eastman)


----------

